# Whats next....



## ruthpen82 (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi,

I'm Ruth, 33 yrs old, basically I went for a standard blood test yesterday (i have low iron) went to bed last night and the out of hours doctors rang me at 11.30 asking about my blood test was, If I was unwell and told me I needed to make an emergency appointment at the GP first thing in the morning as my blood was 27??
So after a confusing and stressful night with no sleep, I spoke with my GP this morning who has advised that I have type 2 diabetes and i need to see him this afternoon...

I don't know anything about diabetes or what to ask at the doctors any advise is very welcome

Thanks in advance x


----------



## grovesy (Jul 7, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 7, 2016)

Welcome & good luck at the Drs, Pls walk to the Drs & don't have any carbs before you go.


----------



## Robin (Jul 7, 2016)

One thing you ought to ask your doctor, is how sure he is that it is Type 2 diabetes. With levels that high, there's always the possibility that it's Type 1. He will probably want to arrange more blood tests, and refer you to a diabetic nurse, possibly at your own surgery. See how you get on, and report back to us on here, and we can help with reading matter if you need to find out more, or advice if you feel you're being fobbed off or not taken seriously enough. good luck!


----------



## Pine Marten (Jul 7, 2016)

Welcome, Ruth - as the others have said, check it out with your doctor then come back here with the results. And *don't panic!* We are a friendly bunch and can give much support and encouragement, so please don't feel as if you have to cope on your own  Good luck for this afternoon xx


----------



## ruthpen82 (Jul 7, 2016)

Robin said:


> One thing you ought to ask your doctor, is how sure he is that it is Type 2 diabetes. With levels that high, there's always the possibility that it's Type 1. He will probably want to arrange more blood tests, and refer you to a diabetic nurse, possibly at your own surgery. See how you get on, and report back to us on here, and we can help with reading matter if you need to find out more, or advice if you feel you're being fobbed off or not taken seriously enough. good luck!



Thanks, I will ask him


----------



## ruthpen82 (Jul 7, 2016)

Pine Marten said:


> Welcome, Ruth - as the others have said, check it out with your doctor then come back here with the results. And *don't panic!* We are a friendly bunch and can give much support and encouragement, so please don't feel as if you have to cope on your own  Good luck for this afternoon xx



Thanks, I think i am in a bit of shock at the minute and dont really know how i feel


----------



## Randall Hopkirk (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi Ruthpen82, The bad news is 27 is very high. The good news is diabetes type 2 is reversible (if it is type 2 you have - wrong diagnosis is quite common). Unfortunately, our GP's have to follow government guidelines, which means you'll be given bad dietary advice and put on Metformin before you know it. It's important that you don't panic, there's really nothing to fear, but you do need to start researching 'reversing diabetes'. Most people on these forums (me included) follow a High Fat, Low Carb (LCHF) lifestyle with great success. You can read lots of stories on this forum about the successes. Importantly, you need to self-monitor your blood sugar levels on a regular basis with a blood glucose meter. Hopefully your GP will provide one, if not buy from a pharmacy or online http://amzn.to/29keiVj You need to check your blood/sugar levels (with just a small finger prick) on a regular basis to see which foods spike your blood so you can adapt your diet accordingly. It will take time to get your head around all the information/misinformation online but there are loads of people on here to provide sound effective advice and guidance. Keep us up-to-date.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jul 7, 2016)

Yes, it is a bit of a shock - I remember when my GP told me! But with a bit of care it can be well managed, and by making changes to diet and life style many people have found (including me) that they end up fitter, happier and healthier  .

Do please let us know how you get on - you could write down some questions for the doc, and the answers you get. I know that I forget things as soon as I walk out the door! All the best to you.

Cross-posted there with Randall Hopkirk...good advice! Take it slowly, Ruth - good luck.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi Ruth welcome to the forum


----------



## trophywench (Jul 7, 2016)

Hang on!!!!!  LOW IRON + anaemia.

Now - was this a BG reading, or an HbA1c - cos if the latter it won't be true since anaemic folk need to have their fructosamine level tested not their A1c.

Sounds a lot more like Type 1 to me at age 33 anyway - let's wait and hear what the doc had to say.


----------



## Soidogbob (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi Ruth, I'm new here also but loads of advice and support. 
Fantastic forum, good luck.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi Ruth welcome.
Whatever type of diabetes you have , with a bit of effort support and the right info Diabetes is perfectly manageable !  you can lead a full and normal life. 

Feel free to ask questions , we'll do our best o help.


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi Ruth
What a horrible way to find out with a call at that time of the night, I remember my Dad getting the same call at 4:00am many years ago to tell him to report to A&E immediately because his iron was dangerously low and his blood sugar was very high, we all nearly had kittens.  

I'm sure you're confused, frightened and worried at the moment but the important thing to focus on is with the correct treatment it's manageable.  Nobody will say diabetes is a breeze, because well it isn't, but you can do a lot to make management of it as easy as possible.  My top tip is to write everything they say down, I know it feels weird taking a notebook to appointments but there's so much terminology to take in, and it can feel like you're in a haze just after diagnosis.  Notes make it easier to look back when you're in less of a panic.  Let us know how it goes


----------



## ruthpen82 (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi

The doc is certain it's type 2 I queried type 1 and he said definitely not and I didn't need a retest. My hb1ac was 97 and he said I've probably been like this for 4 months maybe longer.

My iron has came back clear but there was something raised with my liver which I've had to send urine samples off for I'm not sure what it was though.



trophywench said:


> Hang on!!!!!  LOW IRON + anaemia.
> 
> Now - was this a BG reading, or an HbA1c - cos if the latter it won't be true since anaemic folk need to have their fructosamine level tested not their A1c.
> 
> Sounds a lot more like Type 1 to me at age 33 anyway - let's wait and hear what the doc had to say.


----------



## ruthpen82 (Jul 8, 2016)

Randall Hopkirk said:


> Hi Ruthpen82, The bad news is 27 is very high. The good news is diabetes type 2 is reversible (if it is type 2 you have - wrong diagnosis is quite common). Unfortunately, our GP's have to follow government guidelines, which means you'll be given bad dietary advice and put on Metformin before you know it. It's important that you don't panic, there's really nothing to fear, but you do need to start researching 'reversing diabetes'. Most people on these forums (me included) follow a High Fat, Low Carb (LCHF) lifestyle with great success. You can read lots of stories on this forum about the successes. Importantly, you need to self-monitor your blood sugar levels on a regular basis with a blood glucose meter. Hopefully your GP will provide one, if not buy from a pharmacy or online http://amzn.to/29keiVj You need to check your blood/sugar levels (with just a small finger prick) on a regular basis to see which foods spike your blood so you can adapt your diet accordingly. It will take time to get your head around all the information/misinformation online but there are loads of people on here to provide sound effective advice and guidance. Keep us up-to-date.



Thanks Randall.

The doctor is certain it's type 2 and has started me on metaformin.
I've joined slimming world as I think this will give me the kick I needed. 
He did give me the glucose meter but didn't go through how to use it etc wants me to wait for my next appointment- it looks self explanatory but I'm not sure how often I should use it the diary supplies states 4x per day? Does that sound correct?


----------



## Randall Hopkirk (Jul 8, 2016)

ruthpen82 said:


> Thanks Randall.
> 
> The doctor is certain it's type 2 and has started me on metaformin.
> I've joined slimming world as I think this will give me the kick I needed.
> He did give me the glucose meter but didn't go through how to use it etc wants me to wait for my next appointment- it looks self explanatory but I'm not sure how often I should use it the diary supplies states 4x per day? Does that sound correct?


The best way to use it is to take your bloods just before you eat and then again 2 hours after you've eaten to gauge what effect the food you've eaten has had on your blood sugar levels. Try and reduce carbs including root vegetables and grains as well as the obvious ones. I've no idea about Slimming World and what it provides but i'm dubious about the content of it's meals/shakes whatever. But good luck with it. Let us know how Slimming World works out for you.


----------



## Robin (Jul 8, 2016)

The '4 tests a day' may be based on advice for Type 1s, who need to check before each meal how much insulin they need to take. Have a look at the sticky thread at the top of the newbies section, scroll down to Type 2, and have a look at Alan Stanley's test, review, adjust, which is aimed at typed 2s working out what foods don't send their blood sugars rocketing. That explains how to get the most out of testing.
The others thing you need to do, is ask your GP how many test strips you will be allowed on prescription. Some GPs are very mean with them ( some won't prescribe them at all, so yours sounds more enlightened if you've already been given a meter.)


----------



## ruthpen82 (Jul 8, 2016)

Randall Hopkirk said:


> The best way to use it is to take your bloods just before you eat and then again 2 hours after you've eaten to gauge what effect the food you've eaten has had on your blood sugar levels. Try and reduce carbs including root vegetables and grains as well as the obvious ones. I've no idea about Slimming World and what it provides but i'm dubious about the content of it's meals/shakes whatever. But good luck with it. Let us know how Slimming World works out for you.


 
Will do, I have done it before - its high veg and fruit intake - sort of clean eating, obviousley i need to keep an eye on fruit / veg carbs and sugar....so much to take in


----------



## ruthpen82 (Jul 8, 2016)

Robin said:


> The '4 tests a day' may be based on advice for Type 1s, who need to check before each meal how much insulin they need to take. Have a look at the sticky thread at the top of the newbies section, scroll down to Type 2, and have a look at Alan Stanley's test, review, adjust, which is aimed at typed 2s working out what foods don't send their blood sugars rocketing. That explains how to get the most out of testing.
> The others thing you need to do, is ask your GP how many test strips you will be allowed on prescription. Some GPs are very mean with them ( some won't prescribe them at all, so yours sounds more enlightened if you've already been given a meter.)



Thanks, he was really good and has me booked in for several appointments over the next 2 months.  I will have a look at that thread now.


----------



## Kerri Wood (Jul 14, 2016)

ruthpen82 said:


> Will do, I have done it before - its high veg and fruit intake - sort of clean eating, obviousley i need to keep an eye on fruit / veg carbs and sugar....so much to take in


Slimming world includes eating as much pasta and rice as you like. This is a no no for type 2 hun xx


----------



## Lilian (Jul 14, 2016)

Ruth, do be careful with the Slimming World diet.    You can end up having too much carbohydrate if you do not make the right choices.    For example you can have "as much as you want" of pasta, but pasta can cause some people's blood glucose to rise very quickly.   Also you are able to have as much fruit as you like and whereas fruit is good, if you are a person who likes eating lots of it, that also raises blood glucose.   It does balance out insofar as you do have to count how much bread you have, but you also have to count how much fat you have, and it is a low fat diet.   They used to have red days and green days, which I think they might have got rid of now, but if they have not, you would be better off with their red days - with a bit more natural fats.    Most diabetics find they can control their blood sugar easier with a lower carb higher fat diet, rather than a higher carb and low fat diet.     To me it is common sense because diabetes (type 2 particularly) is a condition where the body finds it difficult to use carbohydrates efficiently.


----------

